#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Do you know music improves your memory power?

## Helena

Music is something that helps to lift our soul and makes us feel stress free.Do you know that music can also help to increase the memorising power? 

A research says that when we listen to music before reading or memorising anything the probability of remembering that fact is higher than of when we memorise without listening to music.Some people say the type of music we listen to plays a major role in this.But it's proved that we can listen to any type of music but the fact is that we should enjoy listening to it! Then our ability in remembering the fact will definitely increased.I personally think melodies improve my memory power.What about you guys? Have you ever experienced this? If so what type of music does you prefer?

----------


## Assassin

> Music is something that helps to lift our soul and makes us feel stress free.Do you know that music can also help to increase the memorising power? 
> 
> A research says that when we listen to music before reading or memorising anything the probability of remembering that fact is higher than of when we memorise without listening to music.Some people say the type of music we listen to plays a major role in this.But it's proved that we can listen to any type of music but the fact is that we should enjoy listening to it! Then our ability in remembering the fact will definitely increased.I personally think melodies improve my memory power.What about you guys? Have you ever experienced this? If so what type of music does you prefer?


Yes I have such an experience, Scientifically it's proven also. There is different type of waves that used for focus, memorizing and more. The mobile app called "*Study Music 2018*" will give you a solution I think. 
*Download*

----------


## Helena

> Yes I have such an experience, Scientifically it's proven also. There is different type of waves that used for focus, memorizing and more. The mobile app called "*Study Music 2018*" will give you a solution I think. 
> *Download*


Glad to know you have an experience! Thank you for sharing the stuff assassin :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> Music is something that helps to lift our soul and makes us feel stress free.Do you know that music can also help to increase the memorising power? 
> 
> A research says that when we listen to music before reading or memorising anything the probability of remembering that fact is higher than of when we memorise without listening to music.Some people say the type of music we listen to plays a major role in this.But it's proved that we can listen to any type of music but the fact is that we should enjoy listening to it! Then our ability in remembering the fact will definitely increased.I personally think melodies improve my memory power.What about you guys? Have you ever experienced this? If so what type of music does you prefer?


Hi Sheero!

Yep music not only improves memory power but also works wonders by being a medicine for stress and depression. I have experienced it multiple times all by myself  :Smile:

----------


## Helena

> Hi Sheero!
> 
> Yep music not only improves memory power but also works wonders by being a medicine for stress and depression. I have experienced it multiple times all by myself


Same here :Embarrassment:  There should be some magical medicine hidden inside the musical notes :love:  :love:

----------

